# Does anyone know anything about this old Poulan saw



## CTburning (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for looking.  I went to a tag sale this morning and picked up this old Poulan Deluxe model number 25d chainsaw.  It is obviously old as it is almost all metal.  The only plastic is the switches and trigger.  The only other information it says on the cover is Shreveport, Lousiana & manufactured by Beaird-Poulan Inc.  I got the serial number after I started typing this.  He wrote it on a piece of paper, 25360097.  

Does anyone know anything about this old saw.  I can't even tell what size engine she has.  I'm guessing it was made in the late 60's to early 70's but have nothing to base that off of.  I'm assuming it's not worth anything and I don't care as I only paid $5 for it.  Thanks again


----------



## flewism (Sep 13, 2009)

Does it run?, people talk very highly of those older Poulans.  I knew nothing about that saw, but now I believe it is 34cc, and almost as old as I am, based on this site; 

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...c0a91ca74e4eb7a288256bfc000c95ed?OpenDocument

This should get you started in the right direction. I believe that

http://www.arboristsite.com/   might be a help also They have a crew there the restore/uses/maintain  really old and kinda old chainsaws. 
They are all ways scrounging for old chainsaws and parts as we scrounge for out next wood score. 

Happy cutting with your new toy/tool.


----------



## kevin j (Sep 14, 2009)

hey I cut for two houses or more for a few years iwith one of those 'free' S25 micro Poulans. 14 inch bar I think.

the old metal ones were good saws.
I moved up to bigger saws, it was worn out and had no brake so was not safe for climbing, and the compression was gone.

acres and As will get you going.


----------



## CTburning (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you for the link.  The saw was made between 1971-74 and comes with a 34cc engine.  It's cool but not cool enough to keep around.  My Jonsored dealer told me they have a program to trade in your old Poulan and get $90 credit towards a new one.  It turns out any old saw would do but when I saw the old beauty at the tag sale yesterday..... Long story short, I bought a new Jonsored 2255 and she is a beauty.  I'll post pics tomm.  Once again, thanks for the link, it is full of information and a great way to find some info on any old saw.  

If you're looking for something like a 455 Rancher and want to save a couple bucks, look at the Jonsored.


----------



## flewism (Sep 15, 2009)

That works!


----------



## WoodPorn (Sep 15, 2009)

I've been using an early 80's Poulan 65cc 20" for three years now, heavy as a mother....but a workhorse none the less, I can't kill this thing!!

I would strongly advise anyone against the new Husky's


----------

